# this weeks job



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

<P>Nice job, double wide moble home that had fire damage due to dryer vent. I even got to catch a few nice rainbow trout ,,, tasted great!</P>


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

The mudding looks good ! 
But I hate what you guys do to your walls and ceilings. Never was a look I liked.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the texture ..If it were just the ceilings with smooth walls.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I have to paint it the 11th of this next month, I think the heavier texture complements the rustic cabin apperance. Will take more pictures after it is painted . Here is the two trout I caught from the pond. Forgot to add,,, They tasted great ,, Charcoal,, wraped in tinfoil, butter,, lemon pepper for my wife garlic pepper on mine.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

WTF!? That's a texture!?!? I thought those were stalactites from a cave!
Or like a swarm of termites came in and ate the entire ceiling!

Sorry...didn't mean to be critical...
I've just never seen that before...not like that..
It boggles my mind that a home owner would want that over a new drywall job. You guys did a good job of everything. Just wow...those ceilings...


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I applied the mud heavy with a hawk , and used a pool trowle to lay it down. very flat and even texture.Heavy texutures are popular here, I have a big house that we finished that I need to take pictures of. Lady painted and used 7 layers for a faux finish, Looks really nice. This job will just get the basic primer/ paint coat.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> I applied the mud heavy with a hawk , and used a pool trowle to lay it down. very flat and even texture.Heavy texutures are popular here, I have a big house that we finished that I need to take pictures of. Lady painted and used 7 layers for a faux finish, Looks really nice. This job will just get the basic primer/ paint coat.


Hmmm! Very interesting man. Well I look forward to seeing what the finish product looks like. I rarely see those kinds of designs around these parts.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> I have to paint it the 11th of this next month, I think the heavier texture complements the rustic cabin apperance. Will take more pictures after it is painted . Here is the two trout I caught from the pond. Forgot to add,,, They tasted great ,, Charcoal,, wraped in tinfoil, butter,, lemon pepper for my wife garlic pepper on mine.


:thumbup:
What a bonus - nice looking surroundings around that pond - Wait until gazman sees these fish!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That is what we call a Heavy Skip Trowel:thumbsup: . That tex use to be real popular around here years back. Skip trowel the ceilings and orange peel the walls. Good lookin skip


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, thats what it looks like eh? A really heavy skip trowel.
But even then, around these parts I don't even see skip trowel ceilings at all. Only know about them because of this site.
I like them though. Nice ceilings. These pictures are just allot heavier.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

betterdrywall said:


> I have to paint it the 11th of this next month, I think the heavier texture complements the rustic cabin apperance. Will take more pictures after it is painted . Here is the two trout I caught from the pond. Forgot to add,,, They tasted great ,, Charcoal,, wraped in tinfoil, butter,, lemon pepper for my wife garlic pepper on mine.



What did you catch the trout on? Thats the way I usually cook trout too.:thumbsup: I need to go fishing, haven't been out since Feb 5 :furious: .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a couple of fish just like that in my freezer, In Fact, I think they bought in rainbow trout from the states to nz 100 years ago.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

gazman said:


> What did you catch the trout on? Thats the way I usually cook trout too.:thumbsup: I need to go fishing, haven't been out since Feb 5 :furious: .


 The owner had a rod setup and ready for me to use after work. He gave me this bait to use on the small hook.http://www.basspro.com/Magic-Bait-Crappie-Bites/product/103476/81156 Only took about 5 minutes to catch the fish. Went fishin last weekend and got 6 nice Bluecats. one was well over 10lbs.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

forgot to add.. everything was taped with my banjo, including the off angles. I used flex tape for the outside of the windows. and plastic bead for the outside corners. Simple economical and easy . Laying down the texture with the pool trowle does take longer than just using a wide blade. Pool trowle is not as directional more broken up pattern. Ahh Heck gotta run,, going to makeup some beef jerky. Got 10 lbs of sliced rump roast..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> forgot to add.. everything was taped with my banjo, including the off angles. I used flex tape for the outside of the windows. and plastic bead for the outside corners. Simple economical and easy . Laying down the texture with the pool trowle does take longer than just using a wide blade. Pool trowle is not as directional more broken up pattern. Ahh Heck gotta run,, going to makeup some beef jerky. Got 10 lbs of sliced rump roast..


I love beef jerky!!! :yes:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice looking work BD. :thumbup:
Now I'm craving trout for lunch.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I love beef jerky!!! :yes:


 I am making 4 lbs right now,, In morning will make up another 4 lbs. Going to give it to my son . He is stationed in North Carolina with the marines,,, This will give him something to eat besides MRE's when he has to be in the field for a week . Leaving this next wensday spend easter with him 1200 mile road trip, and a plane flight back. He needs his car.This is the dehydrator I bought,, First time I have ever made jerky,,, P.S. Nothing is better than a new Drywall Tool! Ha! http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Products-5Tray-Food-Dehydrator/product/10201765/97862


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

betterdrywall said:


> I am making 4 lbs right now,, In morning will make up another 4 lbs. Going to give it to my son . He is stationed in North Carolina with the marines,,, This will give him something to eat besides MRE's when he has to be in the field for a week . Leaving this next wensday spend easter with him 1200 mile road trip, and a plane flight back. He needs his car.This is the dehydrator I bought,, First time I have ever made jerky,,, P.S. Nothing is better than a new Drywall Tool! Ha! http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Products-5Tray-Food-Dehydrator/product/10201765/97862


Naive dumb Kiwi about too ask dumb question :blink:.......what exactly is beef jerky and how do you prepare/make it? I presume you start with a cow, wipe it's arse then apply heat, but what else?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Naive dumb Kiwi about too ask dumb question :blink:.......what exactly is beef jerky and how do you prepare/make it? I presume you start with a cow, wipe it's arse then apply heat, but what else?


My brother makes some mean deer jerky. Just dried meat kiwiman..

Don't you even think about it!!!!! You leave Julie In her paddock!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> My brother makes some mean deer jerky. Just dried meat kiwiman..
> 
> Don't you even think about it!!!!! You leave Julie In her paddock!!


Hmmmmmm :shifty:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> My brother makes some mean deer jerky. Just dried meat kiwiman..
> 
> Don't you even think about it!!!!! You leave Julie In her paddock!!


Hmmm.....deer jerky!! That sounds like the most delicious thing in the world....
And haha! Julie!!



Kiwiman said:


> Hmmmmmm :shifty:


Hahaha!
You guys don't have jerky up there!?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmmm.....deer jerky!! That sounds like the most delicious thing in the world....
> And haha! Julie!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is it cooked first? (another dumb Kiwi question)


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> I got a couple of fish just like that in my freezer, In Fact, I think they bought in rainbow trout from the states to nz 100 years ago.


 I hope they've been in the freezer all that time otherwise they might have spoiled


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Naive dumb Kiwi about too ask dumb question :blink:.......what exactly is beef jerky and how do you prepare/make it? I presume you start with a cow, wipe it's arse then apply heat, but what else?


 Jerky Is very easy to make,, The batches I made 4lbs at a time turned out Great better than store bought. Only took 4 hours . The new dehydrator I bought worked perfectly. Go to the link I provided, They sell all different kinds of food prep tools. Along with the mixes to use. I'm going to make up my own sausage next. and some more jerky just to take to work. Sick and tired of eating at fast food junkstrants. Seems like there is hardly any good places to go and eat lunch at these days. Can't wait to jerk some fish . Take Care, and read the info at Basspro.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are some pics of this weeks job. As you can see it is a steel frame. It will all be glued and screwed.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks Great Gaz, Check out those rebatemate butts :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I still don't know what to call them, are they still butts? Technicley not but they are where I have always put butts.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a good shot of the rebated butts Gaz.
I did a steel frame house not long ago, it was braced differently and had no holes in the studs like your one.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Kiwiman. The sparkies love that the holes are already in the studs, all they have to do is insert plastic grommets so as the steel does not cut the cable. That bracing makes it nice and solid, as does the nogging rail. That is somthing I have noticed with the pics from the US, they dont seem to have noggins. I guess the fact that they use thicker board makes up for it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

nice pics Gaz:thumbsup: say, what gauge of steel is the framing? I wish more houses were steel stud here, I may do more houses then


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

rebated butt joint!?
I've never even heard of that...
What do you do to achieve that?
That blows my mind....Something new! Again!
Im always learning on here!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go PT this is a thread about it. It is the best thing since sliced bread.:thumbsup:
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/butt-joint-tool-2372/


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow. Interesting Gazman! Never even heard of that.
I'll look into a little more when I get back from work. But thats an impressive idea. And Im glad I know at least one person who's tried it already. Very cool. We'll chat more a little later. I am curious though.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Chris. The studs are .55 mm. The top and bottom plates are heavier gauge. We use needle point screws on the studs and for the lids. And drill point screws for the top and bottom plates.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Those are some big sheets:blink: Can you please do a vid of you hanging one:yes:. I gotta see it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I will try to get my wife to video us on the next job. Its only 5 min:thumbup: from home.:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Looks Great Gaz, Check out those rebatemate butts :thumbsup:


 Yea i was lookin at the end sheets and thought it must b that rebate thing!!! Looks nice,the tape will just fit perfect in there!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Another speck house...After doing chit work for the last few weeks I was glad to see this one...:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That house looks like it sets in a cool spot. Nice work Moore:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> That house looks like it sets in a cool spot. Nice work Moore:thumbsup:


 These are next door ..Done those too ...4 more lots left on this tract..but no ones diggin holes.. It's all good tho I got work......for now


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Props bro! Looks good!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> rebated butt joint!?
> I've never even heard of that...
> What do you do to achieve that?
> That blows my mind....Something new! Again!
> Im always learning on here!


Here are some pics of that ceiling after the 10" box.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

That looks really good. Was that a house they used steel studs in. Around here we only use steel for Commerical work. Which I dont mind. Screws are better anyway.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes that is a house, it is the same one that I posted a video of.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/video-tours-dwt-members-jobs-2837/index15/#post55330
Steel frames are becoming popular here mostly because of the problem with timber and white ants.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here are some pics of that ceiling after the 10" box.


That's awesome Gazman!
Running the box over those butts is wicked cool! I love the way it looks.

The way those guys show off that tool though makes it seem like it takes forever to cut back those butt joints to recess them. Over all, I guess you must find it worth the time if you do it!? I might look into it. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

started a couple customs this week.Pic is of a house we are doing for an electrician good friend of mine. Partner Wade doing some boxin . Headed North today to another monster. Will post pics,sorry mudslingr,we are in a holding pattern at school and waiting for more rock to b put up...It appears that the tapers and rockers BURIED the union sparkies


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> started a couple customs this week.Pic is of a house we are doing for an electrician good friend of mine. Partner Wade doing some boxin . Headed North today to another monster. Will post pics,sorry mudslingr,we are in a holding pattern at school and waiting for more rock to b put up...It appears that the tapers and rockers BURIED the union sparkies


That's a big room at 10 rows of sheets.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I like it:thumbsup: I will take some pics of the actual house next time down. Its sweet


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> I like it:thumbsup: I will take some pics of the actual house next time down. Its sweet


Seriously....that room is pushing 1000 sq. ft. 

That's a whole house. In one room.


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

awesome butts!:thumbup:

never seen or heard of board like that til now... seems like a huge time saver..... gonna have to contact the local board maker now...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a bigboy we started Tuesday:thumbsup:.Just doing a section for now,prolly 3 phases. Its got some challenges for sure,gravy for now...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

oops this is the one I meant to put on


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Addition we sanded this morning. Really nice house just a mile or so from my house.Highschool friend contractor. I will be paintin this one too:thumbsup: babyblue


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Dry walling at its best - YouTube oops this is the one I meant to put on


You guys have to wear hard hats?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

hardhats outside on this one,the sheetrockers for some reason leave them on:blink: This particular job is on federal wetlands. You arnt supposed to even dump water on ground unless its in the water dump. There will be 3 homes ,guest,main and ranch house. The one now is the main,all one level 24000'of rock.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

500 Boards just on the main house! That's one big rancher!:yes:


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

gazman said:


> I still don't know what to call them, are they still butts? Technicley not but they are where I have always put butts.


Gaz, how long do you spend rebating butts on a ceiling like that? And do you do it while the sheets are lying flat on the stack or once they are stood in the room?


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

It's got to be a good selling point for the builders or contractors.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> hardhats outside on this one,the sheetrockers for some reason leave them on:blink: This particular job is on federal wetlands. You arnt supposed to even dump water on ground unless its in the water dump. There will be 3 homes ,guest,main and ranch house. The one now is the main,all one level 24000'of rock.


No offense, but sheetrockers aren't that bright:whistling2::blink:

I worked on a federal building once where we weren't allowed to dump water outside, but it was a military building. I'm not sure what that has to do with anything though

That house sounds disgusting. Great for you and your pocketbook though....


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Got off to a slow start wensday , really tired from the trip to North Carolina. I did get the primer coat on,using zinnser 123, Lightly sanded with my 360, caulked all angles before primercoat. Next week will be topcoat with Valspar ultra, Bran Muffin Satin finish,, Hmm well sorry seem to be having trouble with the upload of the pictures.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

bevo said:


> Gaz, how long do you spend rebating butts on a ceiling like that? And do you do it while the sheets are lying flat on the stack or once they are stood in the room?


The sheets need to be laying flat to use the Rebate Mate, our sheets are delivered flat on the floor so that make that part easier. That job in the pics probably took me half an hour to rebate, glue, and move the ten sheets required.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Still Having trouble uploading, Using new camera, Kodak easy share software, just new to me . I'll get it figured out soon.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Still Having trouble uploading, Using new camera, Kodak easy share software, just new to me . I'll get it figured out soon.


What's the problem man?
Don't even use the software it comes with. Just plug the camera in via USB, a message will pop up that looks like this







Click on the "Open Folder to View Files" tab.
And you're files should pop up.
Unless it's the actual uploading process that's giving you a hard time...
Let me know, i'd be happy to help out.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

PT it is not the file size I have to make the deminsions smaller,


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> PT it is not the file size I have to make the deminsions smaller,


Here you go bro! Problem solved! This is what I use.
It's online, its free and it's simple.
Just upload your pictures to the site, re-size them to what you need and it will package them all in a neat little zip folder for you to download with your new file size.
DrywallTalk does this because if everyone uploaded high resolution photo's it would clog the site and take up unnecessary room.
It will give you the option resize 75%, 50% and 25%.
I usually go 25% and that tends to work. Don't worry, it won't shrink your photo's to actually 25% of it's size. Just the file size, Your photo will maintain a fair size. You can still keep your original photo's, it just re-sizes them and gives you a new zip folder to download with your new copy's.
Enjoy!
http://www.picresize.com/batch.php
Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

chris said:


> Those are some big sheets:blink: Can you please do a vid of you hanging one:yes:. I gotta see it.


Here you go Chris. As requested.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rXeLD709Lk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Here you go Chris. As requested.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rXeLD709Lk&feature=youtu.be


 Hey Gaz they r some sheets:blink: I had a look round a house when i was in OZ and noticed the size of the boards and went holly f8ck!! :yes: Good job lad done fast:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://youtu.be/kiFaVXJXW70 NOT .. this weeks job ,,but maybe in a couple..

That last pic is the Slate River ...[Buckingham County] It is the only river in the United States That starts and ends in the same County.
It's called the Slate River becouse she runs through a slate quarry right before she dumps into the James River.


You don't rekon this guys a rock mason do ya?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't see any rock for you to tape there Moore...are you skimming out the bricks!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Think someone's got a frying pan fetish...:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Think someone's got a frying pan fetish...:whistling2:


 That little room is for his wood cook stove.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Think someone's got a frying pan fetish...:whistling2:


Look at em all :blink: Cast iron, That lot would weigh a heap, Look out if it comes crashing down.

Im a bit of a fan of the cast iron cookware, The mrs dont like it cause its to heavy, So now days we have this fancy lightweight non stick BS cookware, If you learnt and treated Grandmas old cast iron from 100 years ago they become non stick as well, let the oils get into the iron, Dont scrub at scratch the hell out of it, Oil it and season it in an oven, And tough old timers never took iron pills did they :whistling2: And worked hard.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Look at em all :blink: Cast iron, That lot would weigh a heap, Look out if it comes crashing down.
> 
> Im a bit of a fan of the cast iron cookware, The mrs dont like it cause its to heavy, So now days we have this fancy lightweight non stick BS cookware, If you learnt and treated Grandmas old cast iron from 100 years ago they become non stick as well, let the oils get into the iron, Dont scrub at scratch the hell out of it, Oil it and season it in an oven, And tough old timers never took iron pills did they :whistling2: And worked hard.


 My Mom would season her skillets in the hot coals of the wood stove..I do miss a wood burning stove.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Don't see any rock for you to tape there Moore...are you skimming out the bricks!


Theres a few boards there getplasterd...Theres 26 bottles of wine in the wine cellar ...so I figure it will take me 26 days to hang and finish this one..:brows::brows::brows:



are you guys getting my youtube vid?:blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/kiFaVXJXW70 NOT .. this weeks job ,,but maybe in a couple..
> 
> That last pic is the Slate River ...[Buckingham County] It is the only river in the United States That starts and ends in the same County.
> It's called the Slate River becouse she runs through a slate quarry right before she dumps into the James River.
> ...


 
If those are all Griswold fry pans thats a lotta loot on cookware.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like some fun. I was able to view vid:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gazman said:


> Here you go Chris. As requested.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rXeLD709Lk&feature=youtu.be


 Rock and Roll:thumbup: I want some of those:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here you go Chris. As requested.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rXeLD709Lk&feature=youtu.be


I was more impressed with your screw gun, I want one:yes::yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I was more impressed with your screw gun, I want one:yes::yes:


It is a Makita with an extension handle. I will post a link when I get home, back to work now.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Gaz i'm starting to think we are are behind the aussies when it comes to sheetrock. you guys have some awesome tools and a very innovative drywall industry down there from the looks of it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/kiFaVXJXW70 NOT .. this weeks job ,,but maybe in a couple..
> 
> That last pic is the Slate River ...[Buckingham County] It is the only river in the United States That starts and ends in the same County.
> It's called the Slate River becouse she runs through a slate quarry right before she dumps into the James River.
> ...


Awesome looking home Moore. They have the right man for the job.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I was more impressed with your screw gun, I want one:yes::yes:


Here are the links.
http://www.makita.biz/product/category/cordless/bfr550/bfr550.html

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MAKITA-EXTENSION-HANDLE-4-BFR550-18V-AUTOFEED-SCREW-GUN-/320743129206


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

24 board addition ..Got there at 8o left at 3o... cleaned up . scrapped out ,,and butts prefilled.. small ...but working @ happy!!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watchv=mNArbOASVm8&feature=colike Will be wrapping up the final touches on this monster this week. 2 more buildings to do on this property by August. FNGs in garage tapin, main man Jas texturing..chttp://www.youtubeom/watch?v=mNArbOASVm8&feature=colike


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/mNArbOASVm8 try this


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's wrong with this pic? Other than my shotty tape coat.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Is that a tv mount ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Is that a tv mount ?


 ceiling recept. for ceiling fan.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

My eyes are going squirrelly looking at the pic. How big is that angled bulk ?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Box off center?:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> My eyes are going squirrelly looking at the pic. How big is that angled bulk ?


The frame is bad ! Yes.. but not what i'm asking...You don't see it?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Box off center?:yes:


 3 fn ''.....lol!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> 3 fn ''.....lol!!!


lol! Nice! Gotta love that.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Moore.... I see that trowel sneaking in those pics :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore.... I see that trowel sneaking in those pics :whistling2:


 I use a 10'' flat trowel to hold my mud when spotting my feild screws,,also use it to check the seams so i'll know what setting to use on the box.:thumbsup:


----------

